# The Big Clipper Boo Boo



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

So I decided that it would be a good idea to clip stray hairs on my puppy. I have already clipped her face and feet and she did just great. So I brushed her out so she was nice and fluffy and got out the clippers and started to run them lightly over the top of her hair. I used to do this to my older girl all the time. It worked great!!! But then she jumped my clippers slipped and now there is a big dent in her hair!!! So sad my fluffy pup is not so fluffy. I guess I should have used scissors ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I do that all the time! You need really nice sharp blades but it's so much faster than scissoring...then I scissor-finish at the very end. You do need a dog that is really still though; like you I learned that the hard way! Oh well it's only hair


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Just turn the short spot into a design- a heart or similar. Then people will think it was intentional!


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh no! But yes, it will grow back. 

Btw, I tried clipping my dogs hair with a clipper guard, and it would barely cut. Is there a certain way to use clipper guards? Or just forget them and use scissors?


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

The design idea is great because the whole is in middle of her back so everyone will see it when they look down on her. I better get a stencil though or the spot will get bigger and bigger until my puppy is bald 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

Jcjshelton said:


> Oh no! But yes, it will grow back.
> 
> Btw, I tried clipping my dogs hair with a clipper guard, and it would barely cut. Is there a certain way to use clipper guards? Or just forget them and use scissors?


I would like to know the answer to that as well. I tried a clipper guard and had issues also 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Guards work best on a short blade- like a #30 or #40. And the plastic ones can be terrible to use, so it is best to buy the metal ones.

To set the design, use the edge of the blade vertically(like chopping things with a knife). A stencil is a good idea, or you can use children's washable markers to draw it on. Start small; you can always make it bigger!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I carved a "Q" onto Sugarfoot's side before the show, to remind the Agility gods that we wanted a Q (Agility shorthand for "qualifying score") in the ring.










It worked!










--Q


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Jcjshelton said:


> Oh no! But yes, it will grow back.
> 
> Btw, I tried clipping my dogs hair with a clipper guard, and it would barely cut. Is there a certain way to use clipper guards? Or just forget them and use scissors?


There's a lot of reasons why you can be having difficulty. Hair not clean, brushed, fluffed straight. Clipper too weak (cheap pet clipper, not professional), blades too dirty, dull, not oiled or cleaned hair out, too tight, clipper drive needs replacing, plastic guard combs (they are thicker and drag), not short enough blade under guard (plastic should have # 40, metal a # 30), or your poodles hair is crazy thick (know of few that are shave bald with blade or scissor, they are too thick for combs). Wahl guard combs are the bomb. Last very well, my most used are 1/4, 3/8,1/2, & 5/8. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Here is a video that I found that I feel is helpful. It talks about how to fix a hole in a clip! lol Yes we all have had it happen! Especially with young or nervous dogs.  

Hope it helps, at least it was hair and NOT skin! I remember the first time I ever had a booboo! I felt sooooooo Bad! But my baby was so good and didn't hold it against me. 

Good luck!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Luckily their hair grows fast. 

I forgot to change blades one time. I use a 4 on the body and legs. I picked up the clippers and did a swipe down the leg and realized I still had a 10 blade on


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I am glad that I am not the only one. Chai is such a little jumping bean she stands for a minute and then wiggle wiggle wiggle. We are working on that though I have been brushing here every day & now snip scissors around her coat and run bladeless clippers around her body. She hates having her tail fluffed and her back legs brushed. Any other tips for grooming acclimation would be appreciated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Omg Quossum, you are too funny! Can't believe you had the er... Balls to do that! I literally spit my drink seeing that post! Lol!

Rebecca


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Omg Quossum, you are too funny! Can't believe you had the er... Balls to do that! I literally spit my drink seeing that post! Lol!
> 
> Rebecca


It got attention and comments all weekend! Even the judge had a laugh about it. My training center friends told me I needed to put a Q on each side once I get around to needing to earn Double Q's. 

For his first show, I had wanted to groom the fur along his sides and back into the shape of wings. As I stood there trying to scissor *that,* I realized my ambition had outstripped my skill. That rather clumsy Q was my compromise! He's a hair-growing machine, though; within about five days you couldn't see it at all. This is just as well, as Mr.Jones is about to get a sleek summer shave-down 'do so I can start all over with my bizarre haircut fixation!

--Q


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

frecklesdmk said:


> Luckily their hair grows fast.
> 
> I forgot to change blades one time. I use a 4 on the body and legs. I picked up the clippers and did a swipe down the leg and realized I still had a 10 blade on
> 
> ...


i just did that this week.


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Quossom, that is toooo funny! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## valaamaris (Aug 2, 2013)

I hate that! I feel for ya. First time I attempted clippers on my pup's face she jerked her head just the right way. I immediately pulled the clippers away but not before she ended up with a lovely reverse mohawk. Lol.


----------

